# Curious



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you guys usually get for a mainline? 
$236 with outside cleanout (includes camera)
$269 from inside house (includes camera)
Thats what I get. Their jaw drops when I tell them, if I don't get it open to clean you don't pay, just the svc fee. I try to use the camera on every drain if it will fit. 2" and smaller it won't.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

$260 for the camrea includes dvd plus $ 127.50 for main line from the cleanout

regular camera is $295


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

When you guys say camera ,are you also including line locating or just the visual?As long as I'm putting the camera in I usually locate it at the same time.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have no interest in doing this type of work, and the GC that wants us to do it pays for it, $250.00 an hour with a two hour minimum, we always send two guys, a plumber and an apprentice.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I love diagnosing problems like this and seeing the customers look like kids watching TV for the first time.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't locate with mine. I usually show the ho's on the screen right before I put the camera in, they usually chuckle, if they have kids it becomes fun.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

threaderman said:


> When you guys say camera ,are you also including line locating or just the visual?As long as I'm putting the camera in I usually locate it at the same time.


 
Location is really easy, I use the ridgid scout. I also leave the customers their sewer on DVD.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Agreed,I use the sr-20 and it's a sweet tool.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Location is really easy, I use the ridgid scout. I also leave the customers their sewer on DVD.


I have an older Spartan that has VHS. I really don't offer the VHS anymore after my buddy asked me one day what kept the ho from using the VHS I provide them with to price shop me with other plumbers. I had to respond "I don't know." A picture is worth a thousand words and I want the ho to see it "live" but I certainly don't want to make it easy on my competition. If the ho wants a second opinion, fine, pay someone else to run their camera. Can you imagine the outrage of getting low balled by some guy that doesn't even own a camera who used your video to bid the job?!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, $239 for cable from an outside clean out. $425 for the jetter. 3/8" cable (mini rooter) only, from the roof. If they have roots and no outside or basement/garage clean out we will sell them an in ground clean out install or they can get someone else.


----------



## DMG76 (Jun 18, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Oh yeah, $239 for cable from an outside clean out. $425 for the jetter. 3/8" cable (mini rooter) only, from the roof. If they have roots and no outside or basement/garage clean out we will sell them an in ground clean out install or they can get someone else.


 
Sounds about right for my area as well


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

135 for laundry, shower, tub or kitchen drain, floor drain
150 for main line w/ cleanout.
-add on 25 for single story vent access or limited access
-75 for 2 story vent or to pull a toilet
-250 for snake and camera(visual only)

Snaking comes with 90 day warranty as long as abuse of line isn't discovered and there are no offsets. Never had a callback yet. knock on wood.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Main line, branchline, closet auger - $110.00 

$45.00 extra to pull the tiolet + Parts

Sewer roof vent $220.00 two guy's as required by the company 

Camera $165.00 $110.00 within 90 days of service or at time of

Jetter $395.00 2hr minimum 

Customer getting their picture taken with me......Priceless!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*99.00 and up.*


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

$350/hr.
If we have to pull a toilet that's +300. It's actually more then 300 I forget the exact number.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

$99,$135 for main line?!?!?! I know of many handymen that charge more than that.


----------

